# Será que começou o Outono?



## Zé Carapau (13 Ago 2014 às 16:01)

Será que começou o Outono?  Digo isto porque durante esta semana os plátanos que tenho estão com cerca de 30% com as folhas amarelas e a cair,  todos os dias limpo os milhares de folhas caídas como se fosse outono, o mesmo se passa com os meus vizinhos e com outras árvores que observei de Sintra a Lisboa


----------



## cool (13 Ago 2014 às 17:13)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Será que começou o Outono?  Digo isto porque durante esta semana os plátanos que tenho estão com cerca de 30% com as folhas amarelas e a cair,  todos os dias limpo os milhares de folhas caídas como se fosse outono, o mesmo se passa com os meus vizinhos e com outras árvores que observei de Sintra a Lisboa



Não sei se constitui alguma anormalidade ou não, mas de facto já tinha comentado esse facto com amigos na zona de Grândola e em Almada, onde há muitas folhas amarelas caídas...dando uma idéia "Outonal" antecipada.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Ago 2014 às 17:50)

uma coisa positiva dificilmente voltamos a ter um "verão" como este


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2014 às 00:03)

Concordo contigo em quase tudo menos na parte que dizes que a temperatura de Braga ser igual a muitas da Europa Central.

Braga tem média de máximas de 28ºC, na europa central são raras as cidade que passam os 26/ 27ºC


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Ago 2014 às 00:09)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Será que começou o Outono?  Digo isto porque durante esta semana os plátanos que tenho estão com cerca de 30% com as folhas amarelas e a cair,  todos os dias limpo os milhares de folhas caídas como se fosse outono, o mesmo se passa com os meus vizinhos e com outras árvores que observei de Sintra a Lisboa



Por aqui também já existem sinais, além disso acrescentar que as andorinhas estão talvez de malas aviadas! Praticamente que já não as vejo e falei com o meu pai e ele diz-me o mesmo...


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 00:18)

Mas de facto existe uma situação anormal que deveria ser estudada, por acaso chamei um jardineiro para verificar se as árvores se encontravam bem,  a pessoa indicou-me que é um sintoma de um verão fresco, humido e ventoso e que está estupefacto com isto, disse me nunca observou tal coisa e inclusive indicou me como outro membro aqui mencionou o facto de as andorinhas estarem a ir embora.
Algo se passa, na minha opinião poderá ser algo sério, estamos na primeira quinzena de Agosto, o ano passado em Outubro não tinha as minhas árvores assim.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Ago 2014 às 00:24)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Mas de facto existe uma situação anormal que deveria ser estudada, por acaso chamei um jardineiro para verificar se as árvores se encontravam bem,  a pessoa indicou-me que é um sintoma de um verão fresco, humido e ventoso e que está estupefacto com isto, disse me nunca observou tal coisa e inclusive indicou me como outro membro aqui mencionou o facto de as andorinhas estarem a ir embora.
> Algo se passa, na minha opinião poderá ser algo sério, estamos na primeira quinzena de Agosto, o ano passado em Outubro não tinha as minhas árvores assim.



Bem uma coisa posso adiantar estes sinais são indicativos para o Outono e Inverno. Penso que tempos interessantes possam vir a julgar teleconexões e até o que vou lendo em foruns internacionais.


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 00:32)

O que também é interessante, devido a este clima atípico, até a data poupei cerca de 100€ em electricidade, porque este ano, só em Maio e que tive necessidade de ligar o ar-condicionado, no carro também não tenho utilizado


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Ago 2014 às 00:42)

Zé Carapau disse:


> O que também é interessante, devido a este clima atípico, até a data poupei cerca de 100€ em electricidade, porque este ano, só em Maio e que tive necessidade de ligar o ar-condicionado, no carro também não tenho utilizado



Não é atípico nada! Atípico foram os verões da última década e outros anormalmente quentes a muito quentes basta ver dados e as médias!! Em PT está criada a estúpida idéia que verão é 35 e 40 graus ...


----------



## Viriatus (14 Ago 2014 às 01:05)

Obviamente é um verão atípico, o próprio relatório do ipma o refere..aliás basta consultar as médias como diz.
Ng espera médias de 35 graus em todo o território ,embora existem lugares em que isso é uma norma.Lisboa, por exemplo, tem tido um verão abaixo da sua média normal ou o próprio Porto.


----------



## AnDré (14 Ago 2014 às 01:55)

Viriatus disse:


> Obviamente é um verão atípico, o próprio relatório do ipma o refere..aliás basta consultar as médias como diz.
> Ng espera médias de 35 graus em todo o território ,embora existem lugares em que isso é uma norma.Lisboa, por exemplo, tem tido um verão abaixo da sua média normal ou o próprio Porto.



Tem termos de temperaturas, o que o boletim de Julho diz é:



> O valor da temperatura máxima em julho 2014 foi o 3º mais baixo neste século (depois de 2008 e 2001) e, considerando a série desde 1931, valores inferiores aos de julho de 2014 ocorreram em cerca de 30%
> dos anos.
> O valor da temperatura mínima em julho 2014 foi o 6º mais baixo neste século (depois de 2009, 2012, 2011, 2008 e 2007) e valores inferiores aos de julho de 2014 ocorreram em cerca de 40% dos anos (desde 1931).



Diz ainda:



> O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em julho, 21.54 °C, foi -0.63°C inferior ao valor normal, tendo sido o 3º valor mais baixo desde 2000.



A meu ver o valor da anomalia de Julho não justifica o tamanho mediatismo. Se cada vez que um mês tiver uma anomalia da temperatura >= que (+-)0,6ºC, houver tanto mediatismo, raros serão os meses típicos (anomalias perto de zero). E quando as anomalias foram > +-2ºC, será uma _catástrofe_.

Sobre a vegetação, a norte o monte segue verde, e as árvores carregadas de folhas. Não há sinal de Outono. Nem de fogos! 
(Até ver, porque nos próximos dias a temperatura já vai disparar)


----------



## Viriatus (14 Ago 2014 às 09:45)

Caro André ,eu percebo o conteudo da sua mensagem. No entanto, eu talvez seja um desses "alarmistas".
Eu vou imensas vezes ao Douro por razoes que aqui nao interessam e realmente nao tem sido o calor abrasador que "normalmente" se sentia.O  termómetro do meu carro, indicava várias vezes valores de "40 e tal graus" e isso realmente nao tem acontecido.Se quisermos, "micro" especificar e tendo  Lisboa como exemplo,a cidade teve uma média da temperatura média em julho, quase 2 graus abaixo,segundo o relatório do ipma!Na nossa vizinha Espanha,Sevilha tb tem tido desvios negativos. Um bem haja a todos.


----------



## james (14 Ago 2014 às 10:59)

camrov8 disse:


> uma coisa positiva dificilmente voltamos a ter um "verão" como este





Positivo para si , nao ?

E como sabe que nao volta a acontecer ? Tem uma bola de cristal , tem enormes conhecimentos de meteorologia , e isso ?

Eu espero nao ter mais nenhum verao como do ano passado , para mim foi uma grande porcaria .


----------



## james (14 Ago 2014 às 11:06)

Este ano estamos a ter , aqui no Litoral Norte , um verao tipico  desta regiao , finalmente .


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 12:56)

Bem se diz que não se pode agradar a gregos e troianos, ainda bem e mesmo não gostando deste verão ninguém controla o clima, pelo que se lê neste tópico muita gente adora o verão Britanico


----------



## Invictuos (14 Ago 2014 às 14:36)

camrov8 disse:


> Bem se diz que não se pode agradar a gregos e troianos, ainda bem e mesmo não gostando deste verão ninguém controla o clima, pelo que se lê neste tópico muita gente adora o verão Britanico



Na verdade não se trata de um Verão britânico, isso são clichés, mas de um Verão Minhoto, portuense, galego, beirão o que queiras chamar, são raros os anos em que temos um Verão rigorosamente dentro da média devido á variabilidade climática, ou são acima ou abaixo da média muito raramente estão dentro da média, portanto o Verão que estás a ter ai no Norte e mais ai, não é um Verão britânico, não é um fenómeno extremo ou externo, atípico, é um Verão bem normal a norte do sistema Montejunto-estrela, nevoeiros mantinais, morrinha, restos de superfícies frontais atlânticas, noites entre os 11º-14º graus no litoral isso tudo faz parte do Verão dessa região, como também faz o calor e as temperaturas elevadas, por algum motivo o pessoal do norte enche o algarve,  e foi demonstrado num post anterior, nesta década em 2011,2012 tiveste Julhos mais frescos que este, os anos de 2011 e 2012, tiveram Verões frescos em mais de 50% do território nacional, só não aparecem como Verões frescos a nível nacional pois o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo foram extremamente quentes devido ao padrão estabelecido neste ano, mas o Porto, Braga, Aveiro, Coimbra, Oeste tiveram medias 1-2º graus abaixo da média.
Como já foi dito não estamos em Marrocos, nem no chipre, nem na Grecia onde os verões e o calor são muito mais estáveis, aqui basta uma coisa muito simples o anticiclone desviar-se um pouco e lá se vai o calorzinho.


----------



## Invictuos (14 Ago 2014 às 14:38)

AnDré disse:


> Tem termos de temperaturas, o que o boletim de Julho diz é:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irrelevante esses 2,3 dias de calor, não irão permitir que o mês acabe dentro da média em muitas regiões de Portugal continental, como se previa uns dias de  calor esporádicos, depois com o regresso do padrão predominante, mas ainda a recta final do mês de Agosto poderá trazer um padrão mais estável, mas duvido que seja excessivamente quente, mas essa é só a minha opinião, esperemos para ver, infelizmente ou felizmente  ninguém tem o grande poder de alterar o clima é aguentar a azia para quem adora calor  .


----------



## james (14 Ago 2014 às 15:36)

Invictuos disse:


> Na verdade não se trata de um Verão britânico, isso são clichés, mas de um Verão Minhoto, portuense, galego, beirão o que queiras chamar, são raros os anos em que temos um Verão rigorosamente dentro da média devido á variabilidade climática, ou são acima ou abaixo da média muito raramente estão dentro da média, portanto o Verão que estás a ter ai no Norte e mais ai, não é um Verão britânico, não é um fenómeno extremo ou externo, atípico, é um Verão bem normal a norte do sistema Montejunto-estrela, nevoeiros mantinais, morrinha, restos de superfícies frontais atlânticas, noites entre os 11º-14º graus no litoral isso tudo faz parte do Verão dessa região, como também faz o calor e as temperaturas elevadas, por algum motivo o pessoal do norte enche o algarve,  e foi demonstrado num post anterior, nesta década em 2011,2012 tiveste Julhos mais frescos que este, os anos de 2011 e 2012, tiveram Verões frescos em mais de 50% do território nacional, só não
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2014 às 17:39)

AnDré disse:


> Tem termos de temperaturas, o que o boletim de Julho diz é:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo André, o pessoal tem uma memória muito curta e depois  esquecem-se que em Abril, a anomalia em relação à média, foi +1.99ºC, em Maio foi +1.22ºC, em Junho foi +0.06ºC (normalíssimo), em Março foi +0.52ºC, em Fevereiro +0.16ºC, em Janeiro foi +1.94ºC (sendo o 3º mais quente desde de 1931). Só Julho, teve anomalia negativa de -0.6ºC e fazem para aqui um alarido, mas não vi ninguém dizer em Abril que estava calor fora de época.  E esta hein!


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Ago 2014 às 17:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Concordo contigo André, o pessoal tem uma memória muito curta e depois  esquecem-se que em Abril, a anomalia em relação à média, foi +1.99ºC, em Maio foi +1.22ºC, em Junho foi +0.06ºC (normalíssimo), em Março foi +0.52ºC, em Fevereiro +0.16ºC, em Janeiro foi +1.94ºC (sendo o 3º mais quente desde de 1931). Só Julho, teve anomalia negativa de -0.6ºC e fazem para aqui um alarido, mas não vi ninguém dizer em Abril que estava calor fora de época.  E esta hein!



Bem apesar de não querer mandar em ninguém foquem-se só no tópico isto ou se discute os gostos e frustrações no tópico o Verão não existente, Seguimento Livre ou então para análise climática no respectivo tópico! 

Focando na temática deste mesmo tópico, é evidente que a Norte do Tejo há sinais do Outono presentes como árvores com folhas amareladas e até com perda de folhas tipicamente sintoma de Outono e as andorinhas terem desaparecido na sua maioria ou mesmo totalidade pelo menos em algumas regiões! Importa referir que estes sinais também não indicam que é já outono mas vejam estes sinais como "avisos" do que poderá vir .. 

Agora deixe-me que vos diga não é nada de anormal, nem é sinal que o verão foi fraco porque na realidade foi até agora normal (anormal sim em comparação a anos de 2000 para cá). 

Como existem anos que o Inverno acaba mais cedo ou mais tarde o Verão também pode acabar mais cedo deixem-se de "tangas".

Vamos ver o que acontece, de momento dias com tempo quente para aproveitar e para findar o mês instabilidade e prenuncio para um Setembro interessante para animação e imprevisibilidade 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Névoa (14 Ago 2014 às 18:12)

Lembro-me da chuva torrencial que caiu em 15 de agosto de 2006, que para além de acabar com o meu telemóvel e atrapalhar em muito o festival de Paredes de Coura, de certa forma marcou também o final do verão daquele ano, se não me falha a memória.

Sem dúvida alguns dias mais quentes virão por agora, mas o certo é que o arrefecimento nocturno já está a impôr-se, algo que também sugere um outono um pouco antecipado a contrastar com o ano passado e 2011, anos em que o verão alongou-se bastante.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Ago 2014 às 19:01)

Névoa disse:


> Lembro-me da chuva torrencial que caiu em 15 de agosto de 2006, que para além de acabar com o meu telemóvel e atrapalhar em muito o festival de Paredes de Coura, de certa forma marcou também o final do verão daquele ano, se não me falha a memória.
> 
> Sem dúvida alguns dias mais quentes virão por agora, mas o certo é que o arrefecimento nocturno já está a impôr-se, algo que também sugere um outono um pouco antecipado a contrastar com o ano passado e 2011, anos em que o verão alongou-se bastante.



O de 2011 então muita gente deve-se esquecer que o anticiclone por aqui se instalou e perdurou até pelo Inverno 2011/2012 a dentro e toda a gente por aqui se queijava e a falta de precipitação que houve provocando Seca em todo o país .. As pessoas devem deixar o sensacionalismo de lado e estes estúpidos da comunicação social! A atmosfera equilibra e existem ciclos ...


----------



## David sf (14 Ago 2014 às 19:55)

Não sou biólogo nem botânico, portanto não estou capacitado para apresentar teorias que o expliquem, mas a mim também me espantou a quantidade de folhas caídas no chão nos últimos dias. E já há muitas árvores pintadas de amarelo. Isto na linha de Sintra, de outros locais não posso falar.

O ano passado aconteceu exactamente o oposto, espantou-me que no final de outubro as árvores estivessem ainda cheias de folhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2014 às 20:55)

David sf disse:


> Não sou biólogo nem botânico, portanto não estou capacitado para apresentar teorias que o expliquem, mas a mim também me espantou a quantidade de folhas caídas no chão nos últimos dias. E já há muitas árvores pintadas de amarelo. Isto na linha de Sintra, de outros locais não posso falar.



Nesta semana, vi o mesmo cenário em São João do Estoril.
Com esta nortada bem forte, mais folhas caem.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 22:00)

Pode ser o tempo fresco, em Invernos mais quentes muitas árvores rebentam mais cedo, lembro me já neste século um ano em que cerejeiras e macieiras rebentaram mais cedo e depois as geadas queimaram tudo. Mas as é a duração do dia que mais conta para iniciar a queda das folhas, cá por cima ainda não notei nada, não será uma descarga poluente


----------



## David sf (14 Ago 2014 às 22:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta semana, vi o mesmo cenário em São João do Estoril.
> Com esta nortada bem forte, mais folhas caem.



Mas Nortada temos todos os anos...

E isso explicaria as folhas caírem, mas não explica que muitas árvores estejam já em tons de amarelo.


----------



## Névoa (14 Ago 2014 às 22:28)

Eu não reparei nas árvores, mas há alguns dias perguntei-me o mesmo sobre o outono quando, ao escovar o pelo da minha gatinha, apercebi-me que este voltou a cair mais, como é típico das meias-estações. Também pareceu-me ser justamente a pelagem de verão a cair, de tom avermelhado e bem diferente do preto de inverno.

Claro, esta não foi uma observação rigorosa, mas fez com que também indagasse-me sobre esta possibilidade.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 22:53)

Nos animais é a temperatura que desencadeia a mudança de pelo, nas plantas como já disse é a duração do dia que mais rege o metabolismo, mas vou tomar mais atenção,


----------



## Névoa (14 Ago 2014 às 23:38)

camrov8 disse:


> Nos animais é a temperatura que desencadeia a mudança de pelo, nas plantas como já disse é a duração do dia que mais rege o metabolismo, mas vou tomar mais atenção,




Já ouvi de uma veterinária que isso seria controlado pela luminosidade, o que não faz sentido no caso dela uma vez que tenho as persianas sempre cerradas no verão e não a deixo apanhar sol forte. Também sou da opinião que a temperatura faz mais sentido, isso e talvez algum outro factor que nâo sei bem o que seja.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 23:52)

A duração do dia é muito importante se calhar devia ter a casa com mais luz, pois ela interfere com o ritmo sicardiano. Nas é mais um efeito fotoquímico, por exemplo, no inverno mesmo com estufa é impossível cultivar tomates e abóboras e pepinos, pois a floração depende do numero de horas que o dia tem, há quem use iluminação artificial. As maçãs e rosas necessitam de frio para germinar. Falei da poluição porque cá na zona os tomateiros secaram de um dia para o outro devido a uma fabrica de celulose


----------



## Névoa (15 Ago 2014 às 00:00)

camrov8 disse:


> A duração do dia é muito importante se calhar devia ter a casa com mais luz, pois ela interfere com o ritmo sicardiano. Nas é mais um efeito fotoquímico, por exemplo, no inverno mesmo com estufa é impossível cultivar tomates e abóboras e pepinos, pois a floração depende do numero de horas que o dia tem, há quem use iluminação artificial. As maçãs e rosas necessitam de frio para germinar. Falei da poluição porque cá na zona os tomateiros secaram de um dia para o outro devido a uma fabrica de celulose



Obrigada pelo conselho, mas é muito difícil controlar o calor com as persianas abertas (e é por isso que me incomodo tanto com o verão, aliás, faz-me viver com medo e de uma forma pouco natural)! 

Vou ver se consigo arranjar mais tempo com as persianas abertas, talvez para a semana as coisas já mudem bastante...


----------



## Dan (15 Ago 2014 às 00:34)

Relativamente á folhagem seca, é algo que também já observei várias vezes, alguns tipos de folhosas, nomeadamente carvalhos, ficam com as folhas secas já em agosto. Mas sempre associei esse fenómeno a uma resposta de algumas espécies à estação seca e não tanto a tempo mais fresco. É que em Portugal, pelo menos na maior parte do território, o Verão é sinónimo de estação seca.
E quanto às andorinhas, tenho imensas que fazem ninho junto a minha casa e ainda por lá andam.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Ago 2014 às 00:50)

Pode ser o caso, em alturas de maior stress hídrico muitas plantas perdem as folhas para diminuir a perda de água e efectivamente é uma táctica usada por carvalhos e sobreiros  quanto a plátanos e outras não sei. E normal nas zonas de monção onde na época seca as plantas perdem a folhagem


----------



## camrov8 (15 Ago 2014 às 00:55)

Névoa disse:


> Obrigada pelo conselho, mas é muito difícil controlar o calor com as persianas abertas (e é por isso que me incomodo tanto com o verão, aliás, faz-me viver com medo e de uma forma pouco natural)!
> 
> Vou ver se consigo arranjar mais tempo com as persianas abertas, talvez para a semana as coisas já mudem bastante...



Não tem de ser sol directo uma janela a norte serve para que o animal sinta a passagem do dia, todos o animais possuem um ciclo sicardiano incluindo nós onde se descobriu tal ciclo. Só por curiosidade o ciclo humano tem mais de 24h só que é acertado todas as manhãs com a luz do dia


----------



## Cluster (15 Ago 2014 às 17:43)

No grupo ocidental dos Açores está-se a viver um Agosto bastante quente, possivelmente um dos mais quentes senão o mais quente até agora.


----------



## 1337 (15 Ago 2014 às 21:05)

É realmente muito estranho, especialmente nos plátanos( aqui a avenida dos plátanos é uma referência), e esta espécie está-se a comportar de maneira estranha( e não é a única espécie).

Reparo que muita folhagem está a secar e a cair, mas ao mesmo tempo estão a nascer algumas folhas novas, algo que nunca tinha visto.

Cá vão duas fotos, desculpem a qualidade que é com telemóvel.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Ago 2014 às 22:02)

estranho, pois a quando do outono não rebentam folhas novas, mesmo a mudança de cor não parece normal, não alguma coisa se passou


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 22:26)

camrov8 disse:


> estranho, pois a quando do outono não rebentam folhas novas, mesmo a mudança de cor não parece normal, não alguma coisa se passou



A natureza parece estar um pouco "confusa" tal como muita gente com este Verão!


----------



## camrov8 (15 Ago 2014 às 22:30)

os relatos estão a chegar de vários lugares, vou andar mais atento as caducas, pode ser que biologicamente as plantas estejam a sentir que o outono esta a chegar mais cedo


----------



## 1337 (15 Ago 2014 às 22:32)

camrov8 disse:


> os relatos estão a chegar de vários lugares, vou andar mais atento as caducas, pode ser que biologicamente as plantas estejam a sentir que o outono esta a chegar mais cedo



Ou então alguma espécie de insecto, qualquer coisa a está a afectar, porque se fosse pelo outono, não estavam a nascer folhas novas, e o que acho estranho é mesmo isso, como é possível estarem as folhas quase todas secas e novas verdes a crescerem??


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2014 às 03:05)

1337 disse:


> Ou então alguma espécie de insecto, qualquer coisa a está a afectar, porque se fosse pelo outono, não estavam a nascer folhas novas, e o que acho estranho é mesmo isso, como é possível estarem as folhas quase todas secas e novas verdes a crescerem??



Mildew...

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Míldio


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2014 às 12:05)

stormy disse:


> Mildew...
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Míldio



Também já me tinha lembrado do mildio.. É provável que algumas espécies sejam vulneráveis. O mais comum é observa-lo nas vinhas, melancias, feijão,..

Mas alguns dos relatos falam de árvores com novo crescimento. Isso por aqui em CBranco até nem é raro no verão, desde que sejam regadas todo o verão. Já me aconteceu ter várias gerações de fruto, nomeadamente, 2 de laranja e até 3 de diospiros! Creio que tal não se deve ao clima ser mais de caráter outonal, pois a exposição solar não tem comparação possível, entenda-se!  Creio que dado o nosso clima no verão, se aumentarmos a %HR, mantermos a temperatura máxima abaixo dos 34C e a mínima acima dos 15C, e regarmos as árvores, ficamos com alguma semelhança com o clima tropical, assim explico os novos crescimentos, pois nos trópicos o crescimento é quase contínuo.

Outra situação oposta, que me ocorreu o ano passado em dezembro: os mirtilos que tenho acordaram e decidiram dar flor, quando o normal é acordarem em março! Explicação: mês de novembro frio, seguido de dezembro mais quente e talvez soleado. Não encontro outra explicação. Os mirtilos adormeceram novamente no fim de dezembro, e voltaram a florir apenas em março (de volta à normalidade).

As árvores, arbustos e plantas são bons indicadores na presença de anomalias, lá isso são! Mas é preciso cuidado a interpretar. 

Ps: Relativamente aos mirtilos, esqueci-me de mencionar um pormenor muito relevante (por aqui se vê que é necessário analisar tudo): os mirtilos precisam de umas 700h de frio no mínimo para florir. Quando referi que acordaram em dezembro e falei de um novembro frio, esqueci de mencionar que os tinha em vasos debaixo de um diospiro (com meia-sombra). Pois bem, foi quando os transplantei para o sol pleno, que estes acordaram! Pois é, enganei-os com uma maior insolação, pensaram que estavam já em março!  é giro!


----------



## camrov8 (16 Ago 2014 às 12:22)

por cá estão com coloração normal, aconteceu um genocídio dos tomateiros que em Julho secaram todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2014 às 12:41)

Por aqui, também se nota muitas folhas secas no chão, então no Jardim junto à ria estava a relva toda tapada de folhas, pode ter havido um aceleramento com a Primavera bastante quente que fez acelerar o processo em 2-4 semanas. As andorinhas ainda andam por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2014 às 15:18)

As folhagens secas que estão a ver não devem ter nada a ver com um Outono precoce, mas sim divido a a este Verão algo chuvoso e húmido que leva ao aparecimento de míldio que causa amarelecimento das folhas.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Ago 2014 às 18:02)

por aqui hoje não vi nada de anormal


----------



## Microburst (17 Ago 2014 às 11:20)

Bom dia 

Tudo o que os colegas foristas escreveram nas 4 páginas que leva este tópico posso confirmar na cidade de Almada: a grande quantidade de folhas caídas no chão, as árvores amarelecidas, a nítida diminuição no céu de há duas semanas para cá do número de andorinhas e andorinhões cujos sons são tão típicos de Verão, entre várias outras coisas. 

Curiosamente também possuo um casal de gatos persas, já com alguma idade, e aprendi a reconhecer ao longo dos vários anos que a pelagem de Inverno começa sempre a crescer em Agosto para estar completa por volta de Outubro; o atípico deste ano é que a meados de Agosto o sub-pêlo de Inverno está praticamente todo instalado nos dois, facilmente verificável de cada vez que os escovo. 

O Verão para mim tem sido ideal, nada de muito calor, apenas quente o suficiente, embora saiba que isso é uma questão de gostos e preferências geográficas. Contudo, e já que a discussão está animada (no bom sentido ), queria adicionar à mesma duas outras questões de quem não é leigo, mas antes curioso: primeiro, se neste Verão mais fresco poderá haver já hipoteticamente a influência, a mão por assim dizer, do vindouro El Niño, e segundo se o facto das temperaturas à superfície, mas sobretudo no mar incluindo o Algarve, estarem mais baixas se poderá ficar a dever a alguma disrupção da Corrente do Golfo, facto que os cientistas temem caso o degelo do Árctico, mas principalmente da Gronelândia, injecte uma quantidade maciça de água doce no fundo do Atlântico, enfraquecendo ou mesmo parando aquela corrente oceânica que é essencial para o nosso clima temperado na Europa Ocidental face ao que se passa nas mesmas latitudes na América do Norte.


----------



## rubenpires93 (17 Ago 2014 às 14:10)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Tudo o que os colegas foristas escreveram nas 4 páginas que leva este tópico posso confirmar na cidade de Almada: a grande quantidade de folhas caídas no chão, as árvores amarelecidas, a nítida diminuição no céu de há duas semanas para cá do número de andorinhas e andorinhões cujos sons são tão típicos de Verão, entre várias outras coisas.
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo testemunho 

Gostaria só de saber quando foi a última vez que os seus gatos tiveram esta reacção? Se conseguir o diga o(s) último(s) anos quando ocorreu. 

Quanto à corrente do Golfo não lhe sei tirar a dúvida ao certo o que sei é que o Árctico este ano não "derreteu" tanto como os piores anos (2012, 2007 e 2011) e está praticamente perto da media desta última década 00'  (2000-2010). E prevê-se que a sua inversão (recuperação do gelo) se dê mais cedo que o normal que poderá ocorrer já antes do presente mês findar quando por norma é em meados de Setembro.

Quanto à água do mar é normal haver anomalias recordo que a costa Oeste até à Madeira está com anomalia positiva o que irá influenciar brevemente. Abaixo da média está sim a costa sul por falta de levante que trás as água do mediterrâneo.

O El Niño deverá ser fraco mas a tendência a longo prazo é das águas naquela região permanecerem quentes. Mas tal como este dado, também são importantes muitas outras como a NAO, AO, PDO, QBO, etc ..


----------



## Microburst (19 Ago 2014 às 10:59)

rubenpires disse:


> Obrigado pelo testemunho
> 
> Gostaria só de saber quando foi a última vez que os seus gatos tiveram esta reacção? Se conseguir o diga o(s) último(s) anos quando ocorreu.



Bom dia Ruben. Pois, de facto a última vez que isso aconteceu foi no Verão de 2010; o Verão de 2011, para quem mora no litoral como eu, não foi nada de jeito devido à constante nortada (ainda me recordo de nós todos a queixarmo-nos e dos colegas do interior e Algarve referirem estar a ser para eles um Verão excepcional, com bastante calor), até a fornalha ter vindo de Setembro em diante. Nesse ano, por exemplo, a pelagem do meu casal de persas teve o comportamento normal, por assim dizer. 

Quanto às restantes questões que coloquei, agradeço as explicações, também estive a investigar mais a esse respeito, e de facto reconheço a verdade nelas. Contudo, e depois de ter lido já vários estudos científicos da NOAA e não só a respeito do perigo que pode constituir para a Europa Ocidental o enfraquecimento ou mesmo paragem da Corrente do Golfo sobretudo com o degelo da Gronelândia, não posso deixar de ficar com curiosidade e preocupação que um dia tal venha a acontecer, curiosidade científica pelas alterações que decorreriam no nosso clima, e preocupação devido às mudanças que tal traria à nossa vida, à agricultura, ao ambiente, etc.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Ago 2014 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Tenho acompanhado o tópico nos últimos dias, e por isso, tenho estado com muita atenção às espécies de aves que andam por cá, e especialmente à folhagem das árvores caducas.

O que eu posso afiançar é que, no que toca às andorinhas e derivados, está tudo perfeitamete normal aqui na zona. Ainda há bastantes andorinhas, não tanto como há umas semanas, mas nada de muito anormal.

Quanto à folhagem, não tenho visto nada de irregular. Há sim uma ou outra árvores com algumas folhas amareladas, essencialmente carvalhos robles, mas com nova folhagem a substituir, e nada que não se veja em qualquer verão, penso.


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2014 às 23:06)

Não vejo nenhuma anormalidade no Algarve... mato seco como em qualquer verão, os pontos verdes são os vales das ribeiras.


----------



## kelinha (20 Ago 2014 às 12:19)

Depois de ler este tópico comecei a estar mais atenta, e o que reparei é que deixei de ver o típico milhafre-preto, que são abundantes por Coimbra. 
Deviam andar por cá durante o mês de Agosto, e já há umas 2 semanas que não os vejo...


----------



## martinus (20 Ago 2014 às 23:38)

"*Verão Atípico*"

Verão atípico aumenta custos e atrasa produção hortícola no norte litoral - http://observador.pt/2014/08/20/verao-atipico-aumenta-custos-e-atrasa-producao-horticola-norte-litoral/

VERÃO ATÍPICO EXPLICA AUSÊNCIA DE INCÊNDIOS FLORESTAIS - http://www.guimaraesdigital.com/noticias/56780/verao-atipico-explica-ausencia-de-incendios-florestais

Temperaturas afectam produção hortícola - http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=761012&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61


----------



## james (21 Ago 2014 às 00:40)

Verao atipico , verao inexistente , outono a comecar em agosto , andorinhas em fuga , este ano a " silly season " atacou em forca ca o forum .

Lembro - me quando era pequeno  , a escola comecava em outubro e so nessa altura comecavam as vindimas na minha zona . 

Tambem ia passar ferias a Povoa Varzim em julho e boa parte dos dias estavam com nevoeiro , frescos e chovia sempre alguma coisa .

Mas se entrarmos nesta lengalenga do tipico/ atipico , tambem posso dizer que este ano tivemos uma primavera atipica , com dois periodos demasiados quentes e proprios do verao e nao da primavera .


----------



## martinus (21 Ago 2014 às 01:04)

Como nas últimas décadas tivemos vários episódios de calor intenso e prolongado, pouco típicos do Minho certamente, e também por causa dos modernos sermões e missas cantadas sobre o "aquecimento global", é possível que a actividade agrícola minhota se tenha adaptado demasiado rapidamente a um imaginário cenário de clima subtropical e agora, com a chegada de um Verão tipicamente normal, as pessoas, especialmente na agricultura, tenham sido apanhadas algo desprevenidas. Mas isto é apenas uma hipótese que estou a lançar, sem informação nem conhecimentos para a comprovar.


----------



## james (21 Ago 2014 às 02:48)

e





martinus disse:


> Como nas últimas décadas tivemos vários episódios de calor intenso e prolongado, pouco típicos do Minho certamente, e também por causa dos modernos sermões e missas cantadas sobre o "aquecimento global", é possível que a actividade agrícola minhota se tenha adaptado demasiado rapidamente a um imaginário cenário de clima subtropical e agora, com a chegada de um Verão tipicamente normal, as pessoas, especialmente na agricultura, tenham sido apanhadas algo desprevenidas. Mas isto é apenas uma hipótese que estou a lançar, sem informação nem conhecimentos para a comprovar.








Episodios de calor sao normais no Minho , sem duvida . Alias , ja tivemos 2 este ano , em abril e junho ,


----------



## james (21 Ago 2014 às 03:13)

martinus disse:


> Como nas últimas décadas tivemos vários episódios de calor intenso e prolongado, pouco típicos do Minho certamente, e também por causa dos modernos sermões e missas cantadas sobre o "aquecimento global", é possível que a actividade agrícola minhota se tenha adaptado demasiado rapidamente a um imaginário cenário de clima subtropical e agora, com a chegada de um Verão tipicamente normal, as pessoas, especialmente na agricultura, tenham sido apanhadas algo desprevenidas. Mas isto é apenas uma hipótese que estou a lançar, sem informação nem conhecimentos para a comprovar.






Sem duvida que episodios de calor sao comuns no Minho . Alias , ja tivemos 2 este ano , em abril e junho , devias estar distraido  e ainda poderemos ter mais algum este ano.
Agora se achas que o calor no Minho ocorre durante todo o verao , desculpa dececionar - te  mas estas redondamente enganado .

Segundo o IPMA , em julho ocorreu uma pequena anomalia negativa da temperatura ,  aceitavel dentro dentro da normal variabilidade climatica  ( Ao contrario de junho  )  , mas isso sou eu a supor .

Em relacao as noticias sobre nao sei o que que cresceu menos que o nornal , sem um estudo a comprovar isso , para mim a credibilidade disso vale ZERO .

Mas eu ja percebi que es mais um adepto da teoria oficial do aquecimento global , eu tambem ja fui , agora estou um pouco de pe atras . Os veroes iriam tornar - se cada vez mais torridos ,  como  nao esta a ser assim tao linear , tenta adaptar - se o clima a teoria , dizendo que nao esta um calor torrido , mas deveria estar   .


----------



## LLP (21 Ago 2014 às 03:29)

O que não se consegue entender é ninguem querer olhar para os numeros para as médias e compará-las, parece que se quer andar a valorizar permissas meramente subjetivas em vez de se comparar com os dados das anomalias climáticas e com os dados dos ultimos anos e dai tirar as devidas conclusões. 
Já foi aqui demonstrado que o Verão de 2011 e 2012, foi tão ou mais fresco e chuvoso em grande parte do terrritorio nacional principalmente no Litoral Norte e Centro como tem sido este Verão, estamos a falar de um espaço temporal de 2,3 anos e que já está totalmente apagado da memoria colectiva geral até de pessoas aficionadas e interessadas pela meteorologia, é impressionante como se anda a discutir a atipicidade de um Verão quando nem há 2,3 anos tivemos verões tão ou mais frescos e chuvosos que estes, não é preciso irmos a 2006, nem aos anos 70, nem aos anos 80, basta recuarmos 2,3 anos para termos tido Verões tão ou mais "atipicos" que este e o mais engraçado é que as conversas neste mesmo forum, nos media, nos cafés, eram exactamente as mesmas, aliás basta fazer-se uma pesquisa no tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente-5869-3.html, pelas diversas paginas para verificar mesmo isto.
O mais incrivel é apresentarmos e demonstrarmos por a+b que este Verão está ligeiramente abaixo da média ou que choveu um pouco acima da média e que em 2011 e 2012 as temperaturas foram até inferirores ou que choveu mais e o argumento que se dá é que é um discurso do tipo politico que usa os numeros como se convém,ou seja, mesmo provando que em Agosto de 2011 no Porto ou em Lisboa o mês de Julho foi mais fresco que este porque teve uma temperatura média mais baixa, mesmo apresentando estes dados eles são refutados por  opiniões subjectivas. 
Para quem se interessa pela climatologia e meteorologia enquanto fenomeno, é interessante verificar que de facto as decadas de 80,90 e 2000 os Verões foram sempre a subir com muitos Verões realmente muito quentes e isso é factual e irrefutável, mas é interessante verificar que neste nova decada desde 2011, que em 4 Verões, 3 deles foram frescos é um fenomeno interessante pois parece que se possa estar a estabelecer um requilibrio uma mudança do ciclo de Verões extremamente quentes e não são apenas os Verões as temperaturas médias anuais tambem tem tido valores mais baixos, Porto voltou a ter medias anuais á volta dos 14º graus( 2012-14,3º; 2013-14,7ºano com um Verão extremamente quente) algo que já não acontecia no Porto desde do ano de 2000 e em 4 anos aconteceu por 2 vezes, são estes dados que também poderiam ser discutidos analisados, pois estão acontecer de facto fenómenos nestes ultimos anos que no meu entender parecem querer quebrar com uma tendência verificada em decadas anteriores.
Repito os Verões de 2011 e 2012 foram frescos em grande parte do territorio nacional, mas no Alentejo e Algarve foram Verões quentes dai que na analise geral do territorio nacional tenham acabado como Verões dentro da média, mesmo que no Porto ou em Coimbra tenha tido meses 2º,3º graus abaixo da média, o que quero referir é que não devem ser anos/verões ignorados, pois em grande parte do territorio nacional esses Verões foram frescos e desagradáveis principalmente junto á costa ocidental, onde os desabafos da ausencia de Verão, nos media, nos foruns, nos cafés, eram generalizados.


----------



## LLP (21 Ago 2014 às 03:49)

martinus disse:


> Como nas últimas décadas tivemos vários episódios de calor intenso e prolongado, pouco típicos do Minho certamente, e também por causa dos modernos sermões e missas cantadas sobre o "aquecimento global", é possível que a actividade agrícola minhota se tenha adaptado demasiado rapidamente a um imaginário cenário de clima subtropical e agora, com a chegada de um Verão tipicamente normal, as pessoas, especialmente na agricultura, tenham sido apanhadas algo desprevenidas. Mas isto é apenas uma hipótese que estou a lançar, sem informação nem conhecimentos para a comprovar.



Essa tua análise está muito bem feita e pertinente é  que é mesmo por ai .


----------



## Bracaro (21 Ago 2014 às 14:53)

james disse:


> Verao atipico , verao inexistente , outono a comecar em agosto , andorinhas em fuga , este ano a " silly season " atacou em forca ca o forum .
> 
> Lembro - me quando era pequeno  , a escola comecava em outubro e so nessa altura comecavam as vindimas na minha zona .
> 
> ...




Referiste dois pontos que me fazem recordar também de quando eu era pequeno e em que concordo plenamente contigo.

A escola começava em Outubro e eu lembro-me que normalmente já estava frio por essa altura.

Passei muitos meses de férias em Julho ou Agosto na Póvoa de Varzim ou em Esposende e posso dizer que, num mês completo, tínhamos cerca de três semanas de nortada, ou nevoeiro ou chuva.

O que eu considero anormal são os Verões da última década, bastante mais quentes do que nos anos 70/80.


----------



## frederico (21 Ago 2014 às 19:31)

Tive durante anos a fio dezenas de andorinhas-das-chaminés num armazém e meia dúzia de casais de andorinhas-dos-beirais à porta de casa e sempre foi normal partirem no início de Julho. Este ano algumas partiram há duas semanas e há uns três dias partiram as que ficaram. Já vi andorinhas a chegar no final de Janeiro assim como já chegaram quase em Abril. E o mundo ainda não acabou


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2014 às 20:24)

frederico disse:


> Tive durante anos a fio dezenas de andorinhas-das-chaminés num armazém e meia dúzia de casais de andorinhas-dos-beirais à porta de casa e sempre foi normal partirem no início de Julho. Este ano algumas partiram há duas semanas e há uns três dias partiram as que ficaram. Já vi andorinhas a chegar no final de Janeiro assim como já chegaram quase em Abril. E o mundo ainda não acabou



Aqui, as andorinhas já foram há muito, as cegonhas pelo menos aqui onde eu moro tenho 3 ninhos e também já partiram, o que é estranho tendo em conta, que em anos anteriores excepto o último Inverno elas ficavam por aqui, todo o ano.

Quanto à agricultura, eu acho que as coisas andam bem mais aceleradas do que quando era puto com 6/7 anos, lembro-me de ir à alfarroba em meados de Agosto, agora nos últimos anos quando chega a essa altura já tenho tudo apanhado, agora o que eu noto uma bastante diferença é nas azeitonas, lembro-me os meus avós apanharem a azeitona para o lagar em Janeiro e agora é em finais de Outubro e no mês de Novembro.


----------

